# Sign in Heard



## Ehampt

First time down this weekend. Weather should be great. Any rubs or scrapes being seen yet?


----------



## cliffdweller

headed to heard in late november.  i am pumped; love hunting heard.  there are some boss bucks down there for sure; but extremely smart.  biggest bodied bucks i've ever seen in georgia.  late november can't get here fast enough for me.  good luck ehampt!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Have seen scrapes and rubs on two different properties for close to two weeks now.


----------



## ehunt

Haven't hunted heard yet ehampt. Waiting for it to get nasty!!


----------



## toolmkr20

Seen a couple rubs but nothing significant. The part of Heard that I hunt it will still be several weeks before any scrapes show up. I always hear Thanksgiving week is peek rut in Heard Co. and I wished I knew where these properties were because the land i've hunted its always mid to late December. Got several good bucks on cam but they're night time pics nothing during daylight hours. Hope everyone gets a shot at the one they're after. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Ehampt

Thanks guys! I  hunt in Texas, and the last several years the time to be in the woods for great activity is Dec. 7-14, give or take a day or so on either end. Killed a solid 8 on the 13th last year at 5:00, coming in to scent check a pasture. Saw chasing the day before. Huge deer taken last year on a neighboring property. Will post a pic if I can figure it out..


----------



## Ehampt

*Picture*

Here is the Heard Co. deer


----------



## toolmkr20

That's a nice buck.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Hunted north Heard last night and had a very nice buck running does in front of me. It was too thick and he never slowed for a shot.  He was a big 8 or 10 outside his ears. I was downwind and he was stinking big time.

That is by far the earliest I have ever seen chasing here. I would imagine this was an oddity to be honest.


----------



## Ehampt

WOW! That IS early!! Might make me rethink the two personal days I always take off to be there during the rut. That, plus the full moon is right during what is the best time there. May have to go a little earlier this year.....Thanks for the info...


----------



## JM52388

Saw 6 doe this morning eating white oaks 1 still had a fawn nursing.


----------



## ehunt

Yall are making my neck hair stand up!!!


----------



## Ehampt

Had a good weekend. Saw plenty of medium size does and yearlings. Saw several scrapes, and did not do a whole lot of walking in the woods; just to and from stand. Seems earlier than usual for down there...


----------



## lockhornes

*10 point*

Deer were moving good Saturday. Got this 10 pt. Sunday came in to rattling.


----------



## fuller729

Congrads. Its been dead on our property.


----------



## Ehampt

nice deer! Congrats! what part of Heard r u in?


----------



## lockhornes

North Heard on east side of river.


----------



## Ehampt

10-4. crazy how within the same county rut activity can be so far apart...Great Deer!!


----------



## mattech

This is from my heard county lease. Hopefully these girls will bring in some big bucks in a few weeks. 
..


----------



## toolmkr20

Nice buck Lockhornes. I shot a big ole doe this morning. Good luck and hunt safe everyone.


----------



## toolmkr20

Finally got the monkey off my back this season lol.


----------



## Ehampt

Congrats on the doe.


----------



## mattech

Congrats on the doe.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Still seeing plenty of does. Had 3 come in Sunday evening and I took one of the larger ones. The landowner of this property wants some taken so she can protect her garden so I obliged quite willingly.


----------



## toolmkr20

Thanks guys she was a biggun. Nice doe Dustin.


----------



## Ehampt

Nice one. Good size doe.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Saw 3 does this morning all by their lonely selves. Still think we are a couple weeks from seeing the true rutting activity.


----------



## Ehampt

Thx for the update, Dustin. I was down last weekend and had 6-8 does pretty much all together eating acorns by me for an hour almost..No Horns showed up. I know it is on up here N. of Cumming in Forsyth Co. GOnna be back down IN Heard this weekend. Hopefully see some bucks starting to move.


----------



## JM52388

Had buck grunting and running a doe at 9 this morning never came out of the thick stuff. Then 8 pt just inside the ears showed up 20mins later from opposite direction. Definitely got the heart rate up!


----------



## Ehampt

nice. weather this weekend supposed to be great..


----------



## JM52388

Been pretty quiet since 8pt on monday. Hunted everyday and didn't see another deer! Scrapes and rubs everywhere! My dad saw 5 does this morning all by themselves.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Gonna hit it hard tomorrow before I have to leave town for a week. Should be perfect in the morning.


----------



## Ehampt

Hunted our property off 219 thursday-saturday afternoon, and did not see much, very few scrapes. No deer from stand. My buddy who owns the property shot a nice doe Friday evening right at dark, Came out of a bedding area with about 4-5 other does....No bucks...Still think the week of Tgiving and first week of Dec. it will be on in our area...


----------



## GWH

*heard*

The boys are on the prowl in Heard Co.


----------



## fuller729

What part of Heard? I have hunted 17 of the last 20 days near Powers Crossroads and have only seen 3 racked bucks. 2 were non shooters and the other wouldnt stop for a shot. I have only seen 2 little bucks chasing 1 doe pretty hard. Most of my doe are still grouped up and mommas still have babies with them.


----------



## fuller729

9 doe this morning and no buck in sight. A few doe this evening and no buck in sight.  All of the scrapes havent been touched in day but a ton of big rubs have been made in the area. Very, very strange year.  I have hunted this property for 12 years and this year is so different.  I normally see a ton of chasing the first two weeks of November. I am at a lost


----------



## GWH

I have hunted this land for over 40 years. The rut used to be the second week of November.  Now it appears to peak last week of November, the first week of December. Scrapes are being laid out but the girls are not ready to party. Lots of small bucks on the prowl. 5 pt.s area


----------



## Big Country Boy

fuller729 said:


> 9 doe this morning and no buck in sight. A few doe this evening and no buck in sight.  All of the scrapes havent been touched in day but a ton of big rubs have been made in the area. Very, very strange year.  I have hunted this property for 12 years and this year is so different.  I normally see a ton of chasing the first two weeks of November. I am at a lost



They are just waiting on me to show up


----------



## mattech

My buddy was at our place yesterday and today. Saw nothing, but did find several fresh and active rubs and scrapes.


----------



## toolmkr20

Saw a big body 5pt Tue afternoon. He was all alone feeding in a plot. Found a few scrapes but haven't seen any chasing yet. I was hoping the cold weather would stick around but its turned off warm again. Should start getting good in the next couple weeks hopefully.


----------



## GWH

Scrapes are not being worked, tracks on the road since the rain indicates fawns traveling alone, does walking with running tracks following. Two nice bucks have been seen chasing a doe. Get in the woods if you can.


----------



## gabulldawg83

I lease southwest of Franklin and I haven't seen much just yet. I was clearing brush yesterday for a new spot to put my blind and I had a nice outside the ears 8pt run up on me. I believe he thought there was a fight going on, so it's about to kick off in the next week or so. My lease typically doesn't really pop off until the first week or two of December, and really lasts most of the month. By the way, this may be against the rules here, but I started a Facebook page called Bucks of Heard County; you guys go 'Like' it and share your input.


----------



## JM52388

Timber co decided this was a good week to come in and cut. Saw 2 different spikes chasing does Saturday. Been quiet since they started cutting monday!


----------



## meherg

So what's going on around hwy 100 and Blandenburg road haven't had time to go in about 3 weeks


----------



## toolmkr20

Gonna hit it in the morning for my annual Thanksgiving morning hunt. I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

*The chase is on!!!!!!!*

There chasing hard in my part of heard.   Scrapes and Rubs Everywhere you look, and seeing plenty of nice Buck's and Doe's.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Checked my camera yesterday and had a bunch of young bucks trailing does within the last two days. All of it during the middle of the night.


----------



## mattech

Sounds like its getting about right.


----------



## JM52388

Seen 2 nice raced bucks trailing does thursday morning with no shot of course! My dad and cousin saw nice 8 pt cruising through small pines this morning and no shot again! Its definetly on around snake creek area!


----------



## GWH

One more week off from work, going to hunt every day. Doe days are over for a while so it's buck only. Scrapes are being worked again.


----------



## Ehampt

Was on our property over off 34 and 219 this weekend. Buddy of mine saw 3 bucks all cruising friday am from about 7-745. One small 4, a nice 8 and one he said was bigger bodied but didnt see rack. all by themselves...sat. am. i saw nothing from stand, got down around 9 and was still hunting over to another stand a few hundred yards away. I bumped a doe, and 15 seconds later heard running coming at me from the other side of the ridge. Long story short, shot a decent 6. The next week to 10 days in our area should be right. Be back down Thursday for the weekend. Will try to post a pic...


----------



## Ehampt

*Sat. AM*


----------



## toolmkr20

Congrats Ehampt.


----------



## fuller729

Seen a group of bucks hot on a doe Saturday Evening. Shot a 9 pt.


----------



## mattech

Congrats Ehampt


----------



## Dustin Pate

Got this 9pt this evening. Came in about 30 minutes behind a doe but I don't think he was really after her. Hocks were lightly stained but not dripping by any means.


----------



## fuller729

Congrats Dustin. My deer in Powers Crossroads have been running hard this week, but others around me say its dead. 1 hot doe makes all the difference.


----------



## Ehampt

Nice deer Dustin..... Was down last Thursday thru Saturday am. Weather was TERRIBLE!!! Had an 8 come by me Friday Am by himself. No doe in sight. Nothing Saturday AM before the rain started.. Should be this week on our property...


----------



## toolmkr20

Congrats.


----------



## mattech

Congrats.


Our heard lease has been horrible. My buddy has been on stand 11/times there and hasn't seen a single deer. He has seen a few scrapes and rubs, but nothing major.


----------



## hc slickhead

I've said it before, we do not have numbers here! Quality not quantity. You may see a deer 1 out of 5 times hunting but if you want to see numbers, might try some other county. I've lived and hunted here all my life and these past 3 years have been the worst that I can remember


----------



## toolmkr20

Seeing plenty of deer just no bucks big enough per our club rules. Our bucks must have a 16" outside spread to be able to shoot.


----------



## Ehampt

At least you r seeing em. Gonna be back down this weekend and hope to catch some rut action...That weather last weekend was awful. we had one young buck chasing last friday evening, and i had two mature bucks just kind of cruising, not even behind a doe. one offered no shot and decided to let the other one go another year. Hopefully they will be running this weekend in our area.


----------



## toolmkr20

Shot this one walking in this evening. I still had my stand on my back, gotta love those quick hunts.


----------



## mattech

That's awesome, congrats.


----------



## ehunt

Welp, I'm bummed. I've been hunting on a certain 115 acres for free since 07'. And today the family owners took my feet right out from under me! No more heard county for me. Been in heard for 19 yrs. they said the grand kids are getting into hunting I had to move along for now. No hard feelings. That's what happens when you only have " permission" and not a secured lease. By the way. We walked they property today all scrapes had leaves in them. No fresh sign. Openings?


----------



## toolmkr20

Hate it for you ehunt, if I hear of anything i'll let you know.


----------



## ehunt

toolmkr20 said:


> Hate it for you ehunt, if I hear of anything i'll let you know.



Thanks


----------



## meherg

Ehunt I have a 100 acre tract I lease off  hwy100 at the end of Blandenburg looking for someone to split that with pm me if interested


----------



## ehunt

meherg said:


> Ehunt I have a 100 acre tract I lease off  hwy100 at the end of Blandenburg looking for someone to split that with pm me if interested



Pm sent


----------



## meherg

Will call you tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Perry Hayes

We have had a good year, saw way more bucks than Doe but got a couple of good one's. I am glad DNR shut down some of the Doe days.


----------



## toolmkr20

So what areas does everyone hunt? I myself hunt off 219. Don't want to know GPS location just curious what part of the county everyone hunts. Just a few more weeks and hopefully i'll get a shot at one more before the end, good luck everybody.


----------



## mattech

I hunt on frolona rd. I only sent on opening day afternoon, and killed that doe. My buddy who leases with me has gone almost every weekend and still hasn't seen a deer from the stand.


----------



## quality hunter

mattech said:


> I hunt on frolona rd. I only sent on opening day afternoon, and killed that doe. My buddy who leases with me has gone almost every weekend and still hasn't seen a deer from the stand.



I hunted off Frolona rd ten years ago and deer population was horrible in that area.


----------



## Ehampt

We are off 100 and Straylott Rd. area. Deer Population is definitely down this year from past...Still seeing deer, just not quite as many...Going down one more time end of the month to try and get another one. Good luck all


----------



## cliffdweller

we hunt off jim t mickel and fralona.  it has been tuff huntin down there the last 4 or 5 years.  but there are some monsters tucked in that thick stuff.  about 2000 acres, only shoot a few deer.


----------



## mattech

cliffdweller said:


> we hunt off jim t mickel and fralona.  it has been tuff huntin down there the last 4 or 5 years.  but there are some monsters tucked in that thick stuff.  about 2000 acres, only shoot a few deer.




Just looked at the map, we are very close.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Update on my end. Been a couple times without seeing anything the past week. The place I hunted is kinda boom or bust so it is all good. Going back to my honey hole one more time before the season goes out.

I have seen a bunch of nice bucks killed in Heard the last few days on Facebook. Many of them had reports of chasing.


----------

